# 95 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 with no reverse



## badazznotch (Sep 11, 2006)

Is there like a computer or something that could be out or is the trans bad? i know some cars have a separate module for the shifting of the trans. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a *T*ransmission *C*ontrol *M*odule located in the rear ( rh ) panel.

How's the a/t fluid , low, burnt?

Is the O/D light flashing?

Could be the trans. is gone , pressure regulator, rear clutch, pressure soleniod,etc.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Losing reverse is the first sign that the transmission is about to die completely on you. I've seen it many times. Get ready to drop $1100-2200 on a rebuild.


----------



## jl2695 (Sep 19, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Losing reverse is the first sign that the transmission is about to die completely on you. I've seen it many times. Get ready to drop $1100-2200 on a rebuild.



Yesterday my reverse was slipping. When you put it in reverse it wouldn't do anything, like it was in neutral. If you reved it up it would engage but acted like it was slipping. I changed the fluid and added some no-slip stuff and this morning it seems a lot better. Is this the beginning of the end for my tranny? It's got 130,000 miles on it now. 
I really don't trust most mechanics, I don't mind paying for honest work but I've paid for a lot more work than was needed in the past. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Prob too late but...*

I'd throw a big cooler on it - your gen of pathy had a shitty auto tranny


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It wasn't necessarily the transmission itself, it was the cooler in the stock radiator. (that and the fact that most people just don't change the trans fluid as often as it needs it, Nissan recommends every 30K miles IIRC.) The stock cooler clogs up over time and makes the trans overheat, which kills that. Installing an aftermarket trans fluid cooler is the best bet for safety's sake. Get the biggest one you can find and don't use it inline with the stock cooler, just plug off the stock one. I have two large coolers for mine and it STILL died at around 155K.


----------



## Hua (Apr 30, 2004)

Your transmission is about to die. I pulled mine out at 108k, reverse went out.

Called one Nissan dealer and they wanted $3,200 for a reman.

Had my friend who runs a performance shop call up their Nissan dealer, Ricart Nissan, and they got me the reman for $1850.


----------

